# I am giving my baby up for Adoption



## katelynngrebeta (5 mo ago)

Thank for reading, I dont know if i am at the right place but please do not mock or insult me .i am giving up my baby for adoption due to very obvious reasons. if you are looking to adopt and ready to hear my story please call ,text or email for more about me and my baby. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Man, these scam artists are getting desperate. Get a real job, a$$hole, stop being a drain on society


----------



## katelynngrebeta (5 mo ago)

Ray said:


> Man, these scam artists are getting desperate. Get a real job, a$$hole, stop being a drain on society


May God have mercy .


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Critter, check the IP on this person and report them to the authorities


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ray said:


> Critter, check the IP on this person and report them to the authorities


From Salt Lake City Utah


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Catfishing isn’t just about catching catfish no more 🥴


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

katelynngrebeta said:


> Thank for reading, I dont know if i am at the right place but please do not mock or insult me .i am giving up my baby for adoption due to very obvious reasons. if you are looking to adopt and ready to hear my story please call ,text or email for more about me and my baby. Thanks for reading.([email protected])


Welcome to the Forum, but I'm not sure you're in the right place Kate. This is pretty much an outdoor forum, hunting and fishing stuff mostly. We do have the the "Everything else" section here that covers a lot of stuff outside the great outdoors and I thank you for putting this post in "Everything else" instead of Big Game. Ha, inside joke, sorry.

Anyway, I've been here since day 1 and I've never seen a thread with this topic before so I'm kinda lost at what to do. To me the thread is a little awkward, but I don't see where you violated any rules. You could be trolling I guess but empathy rules I say. 

Best of luck to you young lady.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

****, Moose, you really outdid yourself this time!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Honestly, even though this is a scam, the authorities should be contacted. Trying to give up a baby, to complete strangers, on a forum, is no laughing matter.


----------



## austin86 (5 mo ago)

this is a scam that's going around the net








I am giving my baby up for Adoption


Thank for reading, I dont know if i am at the right place but please do not mock or insult me .i am giving up my baby for adoption due to very obvious reasons. if you are looking to adopt and ready to hear my story please call ,text or email for more about me and my baby. Thanks for...




www.feoa.net


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

austin86 said:


> this is a scam that's going around the net
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, so much for empathy. 

Locked.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Definitely a scam. I spent some time searching this username and found a baby photographer from another state with the same name.

It’s sad that we have to worry about being scammed even when trying to make good decisions and be a good person by helping others in need.

Anyways, thanks Goob for taking care of this


----------

